# My Newest Finds



## Mitica100 (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, I confess... I didn't find these on Ebay! But I couldn't resist.

First, is a Thornton Pickard roller shutter, made from oak and metal with rolling curtains. It's a very old piece, I place it around 1910-1920, it's functional and its use was for LF cameras that had lenses without shutters (barrell) on. This shutter will take a lens of a specific diameter and place it in front of the shutter. Then the entire shutter/lens assembly was mounted on the camera. Here is a picture:




And here is one mounted on a camera:



 
Second, a Wollensak wide angle lens in a Bettax shutter. It's a 6 and 1/4 inch f/8.5 to f/45 uncoated lens in perfect condition, used for 8x10 work.

Here it is:


----------



## DepthAfield (Mar 27, 2006)

Holy crow!  Great finds!!  Jeez, I love old photographic gear!

Hey, you dont suppose my old Fujica ST605 is worth anything, do ya?

I didnt think so.  Oh well.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 27, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Holy crow! Great finds!! Jeez, I love old photographic gear!
> 
> Hey, you dont suppose my old Fujica ST605 is worth anything, do ya?
> 
> I didnt think so. Oh well.


 
Your Fujica (in good condition and with the normal lens on) is worth anywhere between $50 and $85 at today's fair market values. That means you might get that if you sell it on Ebay. A dealer will either not buy it from you or offer you something like $10.


----------



## DepthAfield (Mar 27, 2006)

Mitica100:

Thanks for the info!  I dont think I could part with that old Fuji though  It was my first SLR.  Bought it brandy spankin new in 1975-76(?) for a whopping $149 bucks!  Quite the price at the time, particularly for a high school student that cleaned carpets and sold the occasional bag of weed (Hey! It was the 70s!) for hobby money.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 27, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Mitica100:
> 
> Thanks for the info! I dont think I could part with that old Fuji though It was my first SLR. Bought it brandy spankin new in 1975-76(?) for a whopping $149 bucks! Quite the price at the time, particularly for a high school student that cleaned carpets and sold the occasional bag of weed (Hey! It was the 70s!) for hobby money.


 
Yeah, hang on to it. It has more sentimental value if anything else.

And the 70s were great! Been there done that...


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Yeah, hang on to it. It has more sentimental value if anything else.
> 
> *And the 70s were great! Been there done that...*


Hey! We don't condone that kinda talk here at TPF.  Our rules state it clearly: what happened in the 70's _stays_ in the 70's....


----------

